# Abandoned Abhazia



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

This was once a Southernmost part of Russia, close to Turkey and Iran lying on the shores of the Black Sea. Very popular Soviet resorts situated there. Now it’s a part of Georgia, though they consider themselves to be an independent part of Georgia. But the most important fact the Soviet structures that were left there 20 years ago after USSR started to collapse stay there untouched and unmaintained because budgets of these small countries sometimes are not enough even to supply electricity and heat to its citizen. There were many periods of time when people of these places lived without any centralized electricity for months, almost every apartment had to be equipped with independent diesel generator of electricity, and that task was not easy when there are no jobs and the average salary is ten dollars per month


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

http://cyxymu.livejournal.com/
http://englishrussia.com/


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice city, I hope it develops/ is fixed. Georgia appears to be very beautiful in general.

BTW, couldn't see the first pictures.


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

Zelaya said:


> BTW, couldn't see the first pictures.


It's fixed


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*this is so sad to see such potential in a city. the architecture is so beautiful, it only needs to be touched up and it would be perfect! *


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

joaquin said:


> *this is so sad to see such potential in a city. the architecture is so beautiful, it only needs to be touched up and it would be perfect! *


Exactly what I was thinking... but the ghost town look really looks cool, especially where nature seems to be taking over where man once ruled.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

It needs mentioning that there was a war between Abkhazia and Georgia, thats why there so many ruined buildings. Btw, Georgia suffered a complete defeat in that war so georgian livejournal is not the most objective source for pictures of Abkhazia.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Pictures of not so abandoned Abkhazia from non-georgian source


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

^^ Its good to see things from another perspective, cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Zelaya said:


> Nice city


:sleepy:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Gamma-Hamster said:


>


Wow, nice picture.

Honestly though, lush greenery and palm trees weren't the first thought coming in my mind about a former Soviet nation. Its good that Im finding out more about the ecological diversity of the region, which I don't know much about.

This looks like it could be in the Caribbean. :shocked:


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

According to Lonely Planet - Georgia is the most beautiful of 15 former Soviet Republics. In many regards similar to Italy, beautiful mountains,warm seas, very friendly people and fantastic cuisine, delicious wines. All the people I know that have been in Georgia are keep on saying how fantastic that country is. I definitely want to visit it before everybody does. Abhazia is probably the most beautiful corner of this country, sadly because of this conflict. This only shows again how much countries that are bordering with Russia has suffered from this savage neighbour.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

It is unfortunate that for whatever reason, these beautiful structures were left to rot.


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Pictures are fantastic. A dream - green mountains and warm seee and palm trees and little palaces as stations.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

is Abhazia or Abkhasia?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Arpels said:


> is Abhazia or Abkhasia?


:dunno: I guess Abkhasia.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Arpels said:


> is Abhazia or Abkhasia?


Neither.  It's Abkhazia.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Verso said:


> Neither.  It's Abkhazia.


This is how i was writing it before, but now, when i think of it, why Abkha*z*ia?


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Abkhaz: Аҧсны Apsny, Georgian: აფხაზეთი Apkhazeti, or Abkhazeti, Russian: Абха́зия Abhazia


----------

